# Mohawk?



## DeFutura (May 9, 2009)

So as I'm going to be relying a bit on the generosity and hospitality of others, I figured I need to shorten my long hair a little bit (also, I don't want to deal with it) to sidestep any preconceptions people might have about guys with long hair.

I'm pretty set on getting a short mohawk. No crazy colors, it'll be like around 6 inches high, maybe not even up most of the time. What's your opinion on this? Is the hair not even an issue? Do people hold your style against you in certain regions of the U.S.?


----------



## Dameon (May 9, 2009)

I don't think hair is even an issue. In fact, I think that in some places, having crazy hair is a big bonus; in many areas of the US you'll find that you're actually a tourist attraction, and the more you stand out, the more people will notice you and want to give you money/take your picture (be sure to ask for money when people ask to take a picture).


----------



## DeFutura (May 9, 2009)

Dameon said:


> I don't think hair is even an issue. In fact, I think that in some places, having crazy hair is a big bonus; in many areas of the US you'll find that you're actually a tourist attraction, and the more you stand out, the more people will notice you and want to give you money/take your picture (be sure to ask for money when people ask to take a picture).



Good point. I just don't want to be spending extra time trying to to hitch rides because my appearance makes people uneasy. Just wondering if that's just me overthinking things.


----------



## Brad-Odsal (May 12, 2009)

You can just cut your hair short if you are worried about it. I guess that isn't as cool, but you will at least know your hair isn't the problem if nobody is helping you out.


----------



## Ravie (May 12, 2009)

first off, you think way too much about what others may think. kill that now or it will kill you later. second, do whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## ianfernite (May 12, 2009)

I would advise shaving it off completely, but that's just my personal preference.

What Dameon said is true, though; I got mostly positive attention from having one when I did. If having strangers bother you with inane questions is going to be a problem, don't do it; I couldn't go an hour in public without someone asking about it.

Be warned; if it doesn't look perfect, punx will call you a poser! Hahaha.


----------



## Ravie (May 13, 2009)

eh, i love my mohawk. but not for fashion purposes like "punx" haha although it does look great on me. its easy to tie back and keep out of your face and very managable. and alot cooler than having all your hair.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> these are the things we dont speak of in our country



This made me laugh hella hard.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 14, 2009)

i just get a ton of questions on the color of my hair by anyone who notices it. its kind of annoying sometimes.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 15, 2009)

i started to hate my mohawk after awhile just cause i hate having hair really I'm that type of person that if there hair is touching them it's annoying DO Checkers that would be sooooo fucking cool. I think mohawks (no offence to anyone who has one or likes them) are a played out cliche. Make something up even if it looks retarded as all hell like ravie says who gives a fuck what others think it's all about what you like


----------

